# Burstner Elegance - New 2013 Elite model



## stewartwebr

Just been shown (can't say where :roll: ) images of the new Burstner Elegance Elite which will be a 2013 model but launched around October this year.

It is basically still the same as the current Elegance inside but they have removed the A Class bed at the front and extended the winscreen right up over the front giving a huge panoramic window across the front. It looks really really cool. How practical it will be driving in hot weather with the sun beaming down Im not sure. But they are following the rest of the manufacturers with the window on the roof.

Ohhhh well start saving again I guess :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Burstner*

Get it bought!

Sounds a bit like the Euramobil Intergra - the overcab bed went about two years ago.

My former Kontiki had the opening Skyview above the cab and yes it was hot to the head. The blinds were advertised as "only half closed" when the roof vent was closed, so that did not prevent the hot head!

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh

I'd still like the second bed overcab, personally, for grandchildren, or if one partner is restless.

Here is the Charisma III which I currently have as my FB cover pic:










That's got full shutter.

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr

Got the name wrong!

Appears Burstner have decided to call it the Grand Panorama. 

You would need some front screen for the winter and wear a sun hat when driving in the sun lol

Looks very nice but IMHO very impractical


----------



## peejay

Its on Burstners German website...

http://www.buerstner.com/de/service/neuigkeiten/reisemobil_grand_panorama.html

Dread to think what the replacement screen cost is...










Pete


----------



## Jamsieboy

Front screen cost - a fortune and not readily available from Autoglass!


----------



## Nethernut

There is also a write up of it in Practical Motorhome!


----------



## nicholsong

From the Burstner website pics there does not seem to be a screen - hard to believe.

The N+B Arto and Flair give a very good 'panorama' effect while retaining the overcab bed.

We have a metal shutter which can be locked part-way down to protect from sun if desired.

Does the Burstner have similar?

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh

Sorry, I would be genetically programmed not to spend at least 110k euros on a Fiat engine/chassis.

Dave


----------



## Nethernut

Sorry it was MMM not PM, photos do not show a blind but looking carefully at the interior roofline there could be one! There are 3 tag axle layouts and one single, prices start at about £105,000 for the tag axle 3 litre!


----------



## Crindle

Nethernut said:


> Sorry it was MMM not PM, photos do not show a blind but looking carefully at the interior roofline there could be one! There are 3 tag axle layouts and one single, prices start at about £105,000 for the tag axle 3 litre!


Hi all.......definately need an electrically operated interior blind for the windscreen. Our Concorde would be almost un-drivable when heading south into full sun without being able to reduce the screen area. Learned recently of a new owner of a flat, bus fronted Concorde on the Iveco chassis, with wing mirrors viewed through the windscreen. Unfortunately the blind could only be dropped a few inches before obscuring the drivers view of them........Crindle.


----------



## nicholsong

Crindle said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it was MMM not PM, photos do not show a blind but looking carefully at the interior roofline there could be one! There are 3 tag axle layouts and one single, prices start at about £105,000 for the tag axle 3 litre!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.......definately need an electrically operated interior blind for the windscreen. Our Concorde would be almost un-drivable when heading south into full sun without being able to reduce the screen area. Learned recently of a new owner of a flat, bus fronted Concorde on the Iveco chassis, with wing mirrors viewed through the windscreen. Unfortunately the blind could only be dropped a few inches before obscuring the drivers view of them........Crindle.
Click to expand...

For the cost of a Charisma you would not expect a design fault like that!

Geoff


----------



## stewartwebr

We trotted off to Dusseldorf to look at the new Grand Panorama. I have to say I was quite excited and was almost sold on spending the cash.

The display they had at the show was quite clever. Burstner had painted one of the vans front screen with a special paint and was projecting a movie onto it. When you were in the van it gave the image that you were travelling through a mountain range and enjoying a Grand Panoramic view....great marketing.

However, getting down to the brass tacks of the design I was dissapointed. First, the main feature, the front screen. I was informed that it is a commercial bus windscreen which was probably more available to windscreen repair centres than the Elegance screen.
The front screen has two electric blinds. One coming down from the top and one from the bottom. The idea being you can close the top blind if you don't want the sun burning your head. It will come down as far as the current start of a screen on an elegance. So in effect making the van an elegance LOL The screen comes up electrically from the bottom.
My concern with the screen was it is made of paper, well the same stuff as the concertina blinds in normal cassette window blinds. I asked if they had carried out tests of the screen in winter conditions with the heating on full and low temperatures outside. From experience with my Elegance I have found it does not take much to form condensation. Unless I use the external front screen, which is a fair size to handle and store in the winter condensation is a problem. So, going back to the blind and remembering the size of the Grand Panormama screen an external screen does not seem an option.
Therefore remembering the curved almost horizontal piece of glass at the top which will be lovely to drip condensation, being the highest point. Now going back to the blind, when it is closed the water is going to drip onto the paper blind, how long will that last.

The nice drinks cabinet has been extended down to where the TV storage is in the Elegance, now allowing storage for 12 glasses and 8 bottles. Seems out of balance and could have been used for something better. Spoils the look IMHO

Nice finish and some great features, but feel it has too many defects at this stage to place an order. Two will be on show at the NEC with one then doing the rounds to dealer sites.

The first RHD should arrive in the UK around April 2013 with an estimated price of 113K

We left thinking we would place an order for a new Elegance for 2014 as our current is only reaching a year old. However, it won't be a 821 as Burstner have now dropped the 821 in the elegance range from this year (2013) (Tag Axle Transverse Bed)

Stewart


----------



## Dill

Just been to the show and looked at the Grand Panorama. The chap from Emmbee tells me the windscreen is made in the uk and would only take around 4 hours to get hold of one. Where as the Elegance takes three days.

As Stewart says the i821 has now been dropped due to the fact that only 4 was sold last year in the uk. Must admit didn't like the rear bed arrangement on the Grand Panorama two Singles and a slide out with a piece of mattress to convert into one double. The Burstner stand was packed though compared to the others. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## mcpezza

Hi Dill

We spent sometime in the Grand Panorama and I'm sure the bed was an island double. I remember as it is the only layout we have ever seen with the TV dead centre at the end of the bed on the panel behind the washbasin.

One of the Elegance 820's did have the singles with the pullout centre pieces.

See picture.

We did get awfully confused looking at some models and had to go back to a couple to settle argxxxxxs, disagreements.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Dill

Hi Mike well what can I say. I could be wrong, we did look at them all and probably confused as you say.

Regards


Dill


----------

